# Slingshot Going to Market – Looking for Input



## Anvil (Jul 5, 2011)

My name is Nick Pennington; I am a junior in industrial design at NC State University. I am currently interning at a company called Montie Design in Morrisville, NC and I am helping to bring a slingshot to market for their Montie Gear line.

I was a winner of the 2011 Montie Gear Student design contest. My task this summer is to take my contest entry and turn it into a commercialized product. 

The slingshot is designed to be light and compact and 100% made in the USA. Montie Design products are all designed to be Heirloom Quality and what they call "Troublesome Gap Tough". As a result, I've had the freedom to design a high quality, high performance slingshot that is different than anything currently available. The original concept has been expanded upon due to further research, leading to variations for flat bands and variations for countries with stricter slingshot laws such as Germany. 

My slingshot is composed of five pieces water jet cut aluminum held together by two pins, allowing for quick assembly and disassembly. 

For pictures of and more information on the slingshot visit http://www.montiegea.../slingshot.html

I would appreciate any input you could give me. Here are 5 questions that I'm especially interested in. Please post responses here or send responses directly to me at [email protected] 

Questions: 

The current design allows the standard Montie Gear slingshot to break down (removing 2 pins) and fit into a 2.5in by 6.75in long bag weighing approximately 13.5 ounces. We also have a concept that would use 3 pieces instead of 5, but is 3.75in by 9.5in long after the the slingshot is broken down weighing approximately 12.5 ounces. Which version would you prefer and why?
Please rank the following features in order importance when purchasing a slingshot.
a. lightweight 
b. cost
c. comfort
d. cool factor (how it looks)
e. easy of transport when folded up
What features are missing in slingshots on the market today?
If you were in the market for a new slingshot, why would you buy one of the slingshots that I have been working on (pictures here)?
If you were in the market for a new slingshot, why would you* NOT* buy one of the slingshots that I have been working on (pictures here)?
How should I improve the slingshots you see here?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

First of all, I want to congratulate you on your work!

I see the following positive points:

1) Your design has a nice, futuristic look to it. That will be a boon to the marketing folks, who can advertise it as "the next generation", or "the evolution of the slingshot", etc.

2) It looks like it will come apart easily and pack down flat, making storage and transportation easy.

3) Projectile velocity is greatly increased by having a longer draw length. The bands have a longer time to accelerate the projectile. With your tube attachment well in front of the hand, you achieve a longer draw length than with standard slingshots.

Some points you might consder:

1) Gussy it up with different colors ... black for "Ninja style", perhaps a camo design to appeal to hunters, etc.

2) Perhaps have a version with longer forks at a lower angle to give even greater draw length, and hence higher projectile speed.

3) Consider a version for shooting arrows ... some sort of arrow rest and a band set with a chord instead of a pocket. Or market special arrows with a ball on the end instead of a nock so they can be shot from a regular slingshot pocket.

4) I am not sure how you could do it, but some sort of sighting system would appeal, especially to novices.

Perhaps your major competition would be Chief AJ. Have a look at his site and try to think how your design is an improvement over what he has to offer:

http://www.chiefaj.com/

Why I would not buy it:

Personally, I am a fan of small, pocketable slingshots. Your design is just a bit too bulky for my taste.

These are just a few quick thoughts off the top of my head, and represent only my point of view. They are worth exactly what you have paid for them!!!









Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I like the look, very futuristic. And nice work.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Some of my input
-Yes, very innovative but less practical. People need much time to just adapt the shooting method as it is unorthodox.

-I do not think weigh actually play a significant role when it comes to sling-shooting. Heavier slingshots will much probably give an increase in accuracy as the inertia effect could somehow assist in shooting stability.

-The handle part needs to be made thicker, perhaps cylindrical. flat rectangular is very uncomfortable and would affect accuracy.

-The part where the 3 components meet would deform. When hunting powered bands are fitted, much shearing would occur at the area.

-Forks are too high, increased in moment results in more pressure on the wrist brace and lower accuracy.

Big room for improvement. Make it the next BIG THING


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay... your design is innovative if you haven't seen a "gloveshot" before.
Notice on the gloveshots shown below the forks are lower for less leverage against the hand and wrist... and everything is smoothed out so that the bands or tubes don't wear and break prematurely

























One thing you might consider is turning your design into a "side shooter"... so that you're looking at it and aiming it in the same basic idea and method a bow is used.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey, great gloveshot variation!

I have put out the plans for my version (I wasn't the original inventor either) and since then received a lot of feedback from people who made one.

I would say about 50% of the feedback was positive. Keep in mind those who are happy will usually not give you feedback, so in reality the true number could be higher.

Most complaints I got were related to the handslap. That is an issue, the gloveshot is more prone to that problem as the hand is entirely unprotected.

A few people reported that they hit their knuckles. Some said it happened because the ball slipped out of the pouch at release, others used big ammo (rocks), but some said it was just a normal shot.

So my advice here would be to solve these issues before you bring this to market. My initial ideas:

1. Add a shield that protects the hand 
2. Do not offer the product with low fork arms. I know that this will be less comfortable and experienced shooters won't like that, but one must make compromises for a mass market product. Customer safety must be your number 1 concern.

Anyway, cool looking slingshot, good luck with it!

Jörg


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

A little off topic but does anybody know what the bands are on this one? The rubber looks nice! And it looks like it would last. Anybody know?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Could be linatex.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Anvil said:


> Questions:
> 
> The current design allows the standard Montie Gear slingshot to break down (removing 2 pins) and fit into a 2.5in by 6.75in long bag weighing approximately 13.5 ounces. We also have a concept that would use 3 pieces instead of 5, but is 3.75in by 9.5in long after the the slingshot is broken down weighing approximately 12.5 ounces. Which version would you prefer and why?
> Please rank the following features in order importance when purchasing a slingshot.
> ...


1. 3 pieces because less assembly tome so more convenient
2.I wish to add my own category of ease and speed of deployment from wherever its being carried, after that e, c, d, b, a
3. If I knew I would make one to fill the gap
4.because it has a fork extension so would likely give a bit more speed. and I also like the fast band change
5. because once assembled its large and bulky, it takes time to assembly which if you are an opportunistic hunter as many are with catapults it will take you time to get ready and you may miss the shot, I do not feel the need for a wrist brace on catties so it is unnecessary bulk and for me the forks are too high but I think joerg has a point about bringing it to mass market.
6. I would lower the forks or possibly change the shape so they lean forward more but dont stick up as much giving more of a fork extension. I would also get some heavy hunter bands and ensure it can take the full weight of the bands at an angle away from the correct position as this may happen and you dont want it bending.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I like the idea, but I don't think it could go too far. Here's why.

1. any shooter that has to pieced together, will inevitably weaken at the joins, give me a singular piece any day. 
2. even though I agree with Jorg, that it would be more acceptable with a higher fork, I would think that it would make it uncomfortable for any long shooting session. hurting the wrist.
3. the paracord is nice, but impractical for selling, I'd chose a strip of leather, or simply a wide luggage strap.
4. I also agree with Kobe, about the flat handle, too uncomfortable, especially for high forks.

However, I do like the interchangable forks, and I'm sure there are people who would like a larger shooter ... but not me mate.

Keep trying though, you have a good perspective on what's possible.


----------



## btuer (Jun 17, 2011)

Interesting design!

You have received some excellent feedback in the previous posts and here is my addition.

The connection of the uprights to the handle/cross-piece seems a bit tentative and weak. It appears as tho there is a small tongue of aluminum fitted into a small slot on the uprights/forks and held in place with a quick disconnect pin. Even if this provides a tight connection when new (and I doubt it can very tight even when new) - I can see it wearing and becoming very sloppy over time. This is the reason that most "takedown" items never compare favourable with their "one-piece" kin (the connections are never as strong as a one-piece item and over time the connections tend to wear causing play)

I would suggest that if this has to be a "take-down" item that you rethink the connections. First the flat crosspiece does not provide enough bracing for the uprights - perhaps a cross-piece with a "T" cross-section would be better. Also, instead of one connection point - consider 2 or 3 (ie 2 or 3 slots on the uprights to take 2 or 3 tongues from the "T" crosspiece). Or a wider slot and tongue might suffice. And the connection needs to be held tight - something that will be very difficult with just a quick-disconnect pin. Not only will a loose or sloppy connection cause the slingshot to be less accurate, but if it is not held tight it will wear and loosen considerably with use.

Best of luck!

Bill


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

@Natural Fork: The Blue rubber is a Gum rubber that is used by slingshot clubs in Belgium and Spain. Its origin is Spain, where it is purchased from an industrial rubber manufacturer.


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

looks a bit like a gloveshot but cool design
SR


----------



## Anvil (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone, it looks like I still have some work to do. I will continue to check this post so feel free to continue giving advice.


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's advice when we were designing these slingshots. It was definitely helpful.


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's input when we were finishing up the design.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Well you certainly got me curious!

Please post pictures directly on the forum though, if you can.
The links posted above don't work on my android phone, so I still can't really tell what we're talking about here. Although some kind of take down glove shot contraption sure sounds cool!

Can't wait to actually see it!
Cheers, remco


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

Morning Remco,

Here are some images:





  








Montie Gear Gloveshot with Black Powdercoated Fram and Desert Camo Paracord Wrap




__
Montie Gear


__
Aug 16, 2013




For more information visit...









  








Montie Gear Gloveshot with Black Powdercoated Fram and Desert Camo Paracord Wrap




__
Montie Gear


__
Aug 16, 2013




For more information visit...









  








Montie Gear Gloveshot with Black Powdercoated Fram and Desert Camo Paracord Wrap




__
Montie Gear


__
Aug 16, 2013




For more information visit...









  








Montie Gear Gloveshot with Black Powdercoated Fram and Desert Camo Paracord Wrap




__
Montie Gear


__
Aug 16, 2013




For more information visit...









  








Montie Gear Gloveshot with Clear Anodized Frame and Black Paracord Wrap




__
Montie Gear


__
Aug 16, 2013




For more information visit...









  








Montie Gear Gloveshot with Clear Anodized Frame and Black Paracord Wrap




__
Montie Gear


__
Aug 16, 2013


__
1



For more information visit...






Cheers,

Montie


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

As mentioned before, not very pocketable, but it certainly has some tacti-cool panache going for it!

Thanks for the pics, I'll be sure to take a look at the MontieGear site.

Best of luck with your venture.
Cheers, remco


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Bit steep for my purse, sorry... :-(


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Look interesting but way more than I could afford for a slingshot. If I could and was inclined to I'd save up for a custom first....good luck though


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks! When we decided to have locally made products, we knew that it would drive the cost up and not be a fit for a lot of potential customers for just that reason. So I completely understand. Nathan at FlippinOut has some really nice products more in that custom vein and those are made in NC as well.

Keep shootin' straight!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Pretty cool Montie! Good luck with it and hope you sell a lot!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

an mbbs would be my option. that slingshot of yours is priced way out of my range.


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

Its 3 years later and a lot of Gloveshots shipped. Thanks for everyone's input.

Montie


----------

